# Please can u tell me what dpo dp dt mean?



## Tatsinder (Jan 15, 2008)

I had EC on 30/04/08
I had ET on 05/05/08
I see other people using (for example) "3dpo" and "10dp4dt", but I don't understand what they mean, and I've used the search function about 10 times with no success. I'm a clutz  

Thanks in advance!
Tatsinder


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

DPO is days past ovulation - or, days past egg collection

DPT is days past transfer, so you 10dp4dt would be 10 days past a day 4 transfer - ie: 14 days post egg collection

You're not a clutz! It's actually like a language of our own, isn't it?

xx


----------



## Tatsinder (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow thanks! You're fluent!

So to confirm, if I had ET today, and EC last Wed, that makes me 5dpo and 0dp5dt.

And in algebra Xdpo = Ydp + Zdt  Is that right?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! Algebra you nutter!   

Yes, that's right on the figures, but on the algebra all you need to worry about is the Xdpo - it doesn't matter when transfer was really, apart from quality issues suggested by having blasts or whatever - the embryos are the same days old from conception - ie fertilisation.

So, you are 5dpo. Or Five? Dippy? Oh.

Good luck with surviving the two-week wait!

The algebra for that is: Xdpo + Ymadness = Zivfbonkers   It's like one of those sliding scales - definitely a climbing graph...

Good luck!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tatsinder (Jan 15, 2008)

You're a doll, and totally right. Screw the maths, and just worry about the 2ww.
Thank you.
Very good luck to you for everything coming your way!
Over and out x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck Tatsinder  

There is a words and meanings glossary too on our main page. Here's the link to it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/func,display/letter,All/Itemid,202/catid,28/page,1/

Rachel x


----------

